# Flying field in My backyard.



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

Here are some pics of my own personal RC fileld. Actually it's a flood control area that stays dry 90% of the time. I keep it mowed and "wahla" I have a flying field. A couple of young Coast Guard guys next door run thier big gas monster trucks down there. There is mud in one corner and they have a blast in it. It's great for park flyers I walk out my back gate and zoooooom. It is big enough for my giant telemaster because it flys so slow. Warbirds are alittle tough due to landing speeds. It's a blast. If you live close to League City and you fly drop me a line and we will hook up.
Larry

Gary you have to make it over here one day on your off time and I will put you on the buddy box.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im not that bad Larry! If its a trainer, I dont need a buddy box. LOL


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Yea Larry, I've taught him pretty well.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I need another plane. I've got 2 radios just sittin doin nothing. I just always crash them for stupid reasons like not charging the reciever packs, or hooking up servos backwards, but my actuall flying skills are prettty awsome though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You CAN fly pretty good. Its your brain that has a glitch. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Andy, do you still have the fusealage to the orange crush? I lost the wing in that storage lot deal. I could allways build another wing.

Larry. Do you know if a wing kit can be bought for a Sig Kadet LT .40?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

yea I've got it. I'm thinkin of buying a used plane, you know like that used to have at kingsway, I can get one for like $100 bucks.Biff remember mickeys blue plane, dude that plane was the shiznit..


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*You can get trainers on E-Bay all day long.*

And cheap too. You can build a wing for a Kadet 40 Pretty easy if you have the plans. It's a pretty simple airfoil. There is a guy that posted up a reply on a snapper lawnmower I had for sale. He has a few model aircraft for trade. One is a Hangar 9 Stick. Those fly really well and a re a lot of fun.

try this link for some cheap trainers.

http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/searchResults.cfm

Also I have a brand new Telemaster 40 Framed up ready for cover. The wing was built with flaps. These although big fly very well on a 40 sized motor. 
It can be configured with either a tail wheel or a nose gear your choice.

I have a used os 45 as well that I would let go with it.

100.00

Might even throw in some servos.

Larry


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Saw this one on RC universe.*

70.00 Shipped free. Brand new in the Box.

http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/item.cfm?itemId=155518

Larry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> yea I've got it. I'm thinkin of buying a used plane, you know like that used to have at kingsway, I can get one for like $100 bucks.Biff remember mickeys blue plane, dude that plane was the shiznit..


Kingsway closed down.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

physhstyx said:


> 70.00 Shipped free. Brand new in the Box.
> 
> http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/item.cfm?itemId=155518
> 
> Larry


My next plane will be an ARF. I just dont have the time to build planes anymore. A park flyer comes first though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Larry, we do need a seperate forum for planes. I threw a hint at Mont but it was so subtle, Im not sure he caught it. Kind of a busy guy. LOL Hit him up. Your the plane guy here and there are alot more guys who fly, we just need some structure and organization around here. Ill bet new guys get into the hobby too!


----------



## Wap (Mar 9, 2006)

do you fly heli's i have a raptor v2 30


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

gary i have several smaller wings that went to a lt40 if im not mistaken they are built the only thing missing is covering and airlerons i didnt build them in yours if you want them hit me up a private message if you want them im pretty sure i have a body as well not completly done but only lacking some stringers and such


----------

